# ID for this Rhom?



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

heya guys ... what kind of rhom is this? I know it's kinda young to tell .... Xingu?!?!?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say from that massive photo and too young of a fish. Certainly looks like S. rhombeus.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

HOLY CRAP ... can someone resize that for me .... I'm not at home right now .. I'm on a weird a$$ computer .. no paint ... no GIMP ... no nothing!!!!

Here's another one!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what's with the no colors, is he stressed or somthin?


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

i have no idea .. my friend took this picture of his Rhom and sent it to me.

he is ratehr young ... it's hard to tell that he is!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

god i hate big pics








but i know its not your fault


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I took the liberty to resize the pics: such huge pics won't make id-ing any easier, and will most likely scare off people with a slow connection as well (I wouldn't wait for 10-15 minutes, just to see one picture...)

So people, *please resize your pictures before posting, to about 500-600 pixels wide* (applies also to the general picture forums).
If you don't know how to do that, there's plenty of people on this board that are willing to help you out!
All you need is Paint, so anyone with a Windows computer won't have an excuse after this...

Anyways, here are the resized pictures:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Number 2:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looking at those new picks i would say it is a rhom


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I took the liberty to resize the pics: such huge pics won't make id-ing any easier, and will most likely scare off people with a slow connection as well (I wouldn't wait for 10-15 minutes, just to see one picture...)
> 
> So people, *please resize your pictures before posting, to about 500-600 pixels wide* (applies also to the general picture forums).
> If you don't know how to do that, there's plenty of people on this board that are willing to help you out!
> All you need is Paint, so anyone with a Windows computer won't have an excuse after this...


 sorry Judazzz, I would have resized the picture, but at the time I was uploading the pictures ... I didn't have any of my progs to resize .. no paint .. no GIMP ... to photshop ... sorry again!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I took the liberty to resize the pics: such huge pics won't make id-ing any easier, and will most likely scare off people with a slow connection as well (I wouldn't wait for 10-15 minutes, just to see one picture...)
> ...


 No worries about it! Just try to resize any pics the next time, ok?


----------

